# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  دفترچه برنامه ریزی 6040

## MrShafiee

سلام 
دوستان کسی دفترچه برنامه ریزی که به شکل مارپیچ هست واسه پروژه 6040 کسی داره؟

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_دارم همینطوری برام فرستادن
میخوای عکس عکس برات بفرستمش؟_

----------


## MrShafiee

> _دارم همینطوری برام فرستادن
> میخوای عکس عکس برات بفرستمش؟_


داداش سلام اره ممنون میشم اگه تلگرام داری واسم ای دی و بفرست پی وی تا پیامت بدم واسم بفرستی

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط MrShafiee


داداش سلام اره ممنون میشم اگه تلگرام داری واسم ای دی و بفرست پی وی تا پیامت بدم واسم بفرستی


همینجا میفرستم_

----------


## MrShafiee

> _
> 
> همینجا میفرستم_


دمت گرم داداش منتظرم

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_



_

----------


## MrShafiee

> _
> 
> 
> 
> _


داداش ایشالا به هر چی میخای برسی
فقط اون قسمتای اولش که مثلا گفته باکس شیمی مثلا چی بخونیم نداری اونام بفرستی؟

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط MrShafiee


داداش ایشالا به هر چی میخای برسی
فقط اون قسمتای اولش که مثلا گفته باکس شیمی مثلا چی بخونیم نداری اونام بفرستی؟


باشه_
فقط شیمی؟

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

__

----------


## amir22

بچه ها این دفترچه به چه درد میخوره؟

----------


## MrShafiee

> بچه ها این دفترچه به چه درد میخوره؟


با پک حرف اخر همخونی داره دادا

----------


## mohammadreza13

این پک لا اون پول زیاد خریدین یا کپی شو خریدین؟

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_از امتیازی که دادی ممنون ددش
والا ما اینیم دیگه خودمون هزار گرفتاری داریم ... ولی گفتم  شاید هیچکس تو انجمن پیدا نشه این کارو کنه....
خودم ظهر بود سردرد داشتم دیدم زده برنامه 6040 ..... گفتم یه کمکی کنیم.....
به هرحال من هیچی از شما نمیخوام جز دعای خیر....._

----------


## MrShafiee

> _از امتیازی که دادی ممنون ددش
> والا ما اینیم دیگه خودمون هزار گرفتاری داریم ... ولی گفتم  شاید هیچکس تو انجمن پیدا نشه این کارو کنه....
> خودم ظهر بود سردرد داشتم دیدم زده برنامه 6040 ..... گفتم یه کمکی کنیم.....
> به هرحال من هیچی از شما نمیخوام جز دعای خیر....._


دعا هم واست میکنیم سید جان
خیلی لطف کردی خیلی زیاد

----------


## amir2326

سلام دفترچه برنامه ریزی 6040 نظام جدید هم اگه کسی داره لطف کنه بفرسته ضروری هست

----------


## rezarezaet

> سلام دفترچه برنامه ریزی 6040 نظام جدید هم اگه کسی داره لطف کنه بفرسته ضروری هست


سلام
حجمش زیاده منم امکاناتم کمه
اما اگه نلگرام داری پیام بده برات میفرستم

----------


## P.y.m

سلام داداش يه سوالی داشتم این برنامه واسه نظام قدیم هس؟

----------


## Spidy

میگم این دفترچه مارپیچی ۶۰۴۰ استفادش چجوریه
در روز چقد باید بخونیم
یا فقط ترتیب خوندنو نشون میده

----------

